# Domain Names



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Who do you guys use to purchase/register domain names from?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I have sites at Hostgator and GoDaddy, so I just purchase them there. If you purchase from the host, it is a little easier. If your website guy is hosting, make sure domain registration is in your name.
Don't search for domains until you are ready to buy, I have heard there are programs that buy ones that are being searched and resell them, but can't say for sure if that is really true.
Here is a list.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

I usually buy mine from godaddy then transfer them to my host. I'd get them through my host directly but they don't offer .ca extensions.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

RCP said:


> I have heard there are programs that buy ones that are being searched and resell them, but can't say for sure if that is really true.
> Here is a list.


I've heard that as well - so when searching for available domain names I use either CIRA (for .ca) or safer whois for other extensions.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I just bought a few from GoDaddy and was wondering if I was buying from the right place.


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter (Jan 27, 2011)

I have always used namecheap.com. They're 9.98 there, but there's always a dollor off promo code every month.

Once purchased, you just point the domain to your webhost. This only involves filling in two lines. 

IMO, I think it's better to have the domain separate from the host in case you have any problems with your host. You can move your hosting wherever you want and just go back to namecheap and fill in those two blanks. ( nameservers)


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

SouthFloridaPainter said:


> IMO, I think it's better to have the domain separate from the host in case you have any problems with your host. You can move your hosting wherever you want and just go back to namecheap and fill in those two blanks. ( nameservers)


I agree, Had problems with a prior host that both hosted my domain and site. Was a real pain.

I now host my domain with https://www.toshosting.com and real happy with them.

Pat


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

fatcow here. you just trying to tie up the name or what? Chris give me a call tomorrow (monday) if you want.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Ipower.

I keep my domains separate from my host company although it doesn't really matter. You OWN that domain and can transfer it if and when you want.


----------



## Harry (Aug 4, 2008)

I own about 50 or 55 or so.
I have used Godaddy for quite some time. They are simple to use and their customer support is superb.

I just purchased a domain via auction last month. They wanted $595, I finally purchased it for $458

See...everyone wants a deal


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Are domain names the new baseball cards

Collect them for future trades and sales?

"I have Enron.com that I'll trade for your Egghead.com and eToys.com"


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I bought my first through TwoCows and my second through my present host, StartLogic.com


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I am looking at going with Ipage now. I have been with fatcow or twocows for almost 2 yrs and they are offering no customer loyalty pricing or any type of discount. But if you are new you get the dirt cheap rate.. don't understand that.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Harry said:


> I own about 50 or 55 or so.
> I have used Godaddy for quite some time. They are simple to use and their customer support is superb.
> 
> I just purchased a domain via auction last month. They wanted $595, I finally purchased it for $458
> ...


Do you do this for investment purposes?


----------



## Harry (Aug 4, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Do you do this for investment purposes?


No, I just come up with an idea then check for a good name, lol.
I have more ideas than time.
But! Even if I sit on them I think most of my names will be worth something in the future.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Harry said:


> No, I just come up with an idea then check for a good name, lol.
> I have more ideas than time.
> But! Even if I sit on them I think most of my names will be worth something in the future.


It is addicting. I bought a few the other night and want to do some more shopping tonight. 

If you dont mind me asking what was the $458 name?


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

NEPS.US said:


> If you dont mind me asking what was the $458 name?


Would it be "The80sEstimating.com" ?

just a guess..

Pat


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

PatsPainting said:


> Would it be "The80sEstimating.com" ?
> 
> just a guess..
> 
> Pat


Schnap.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

:laughing:


----------



## Harry (Aug 4, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> It is addicting. I bought a few the other night and want to do some more shopping tonight.
> 
> If you dont mind me asking what was the $458 name?


I can't say right now.


----------



## Harry (Aug 4, 2008)

PatsPainting said:


> Would it be "The80sEstimating.com" ?
> 
> just a guess..
> 
> Pat


Gee you're good...


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm wicked into domain collecting. It is addictive. Reminds me of when I collected baseball cards in my youth.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Harry said:


> Gee you're good...



Thanks  I had a few more in mind but decided to go with that one. Here were my runner up's

browncords.com
Izod.com
MyTurtlenecks.com
Toughskins.com
garanimals.com


Pat


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

PatsPainting said:


> Thanks  I had a few more in mind but decided to go with that one. Here were my runner up's
> 
> browncords.com
> Izod.com
> ...


Toughskins lol

We sure do put the fun in disfunction around here.


----------



## Harry (Aug 4, 2008)

PatsPainting said:


> Thanks  I had a few more in mind but decided to go with that one. Here were my runner up's
> 
> browncords.com
> Izod.com
> ...


Pat, you're funny...clown funny.

Actually, I'm quite up to speed.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I just checked, neps is not logged in. It is safe to use the word clown for the purposes of this discussion.


----------



## Coat It! (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm a BlueHost guy myself, hosting, domains and kick ass service (no affiliation or anything like that, just like em).

One note of caution when going domain hunting, do not use a website that offers to search available domains for you. These sites usually gauge interest and then snap up all the most popular/most searched domains. Instead of getting them for $10 they'll charge you $100 or more.

Learned that snippet the hard way. Now I check in my browser first and if nothing comes up or it looks "untaken" then I head to Blue Host with my credit card in hand.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Remember what happened to Harry's last thread, I am sure Chris is not looking for that type of response. 
Not every thread can be an off topic.


----------



## RGordon (Mar 22, 2010)

Godaddy $7.79 for .com when you use code FAN3 at checkout. But Godaddy sucks for hosting. I just get domains there.


----------



## HomePaintersInfo (Jun 28, 2011)

I've been buying mine from http://www.ynbdomains.com they sell .coms for $8-99.

I have found their phone service really good when I haven't been able to work out what I need to do, I am calling to the US from Australia and can recommend them.


----------

